# Complete Bodybuilder's Grocery List



## Roman (Jul 18, 2013)

For those of you who are interested, I've compiled a "grocery list" of a variety of food that will provide every nutrient with a concentration on muscle-building nutrients. The *bold* items are necessities and the rest are to provide variety in your diet but are still very effective tools in building muscle. If you are on a budget you will still obtain everything you need by just ingesting the bold items. This diet is very dense in Sulforaphane which is thought to promote myostatin inhibition. Let me know what you think or if you have any contributions to the list!

Dairy:
Cottage Cheese
Grass-fed Cow's Milk
*Pasture-Raised Eggs*
Yogurt

Fruits:
Watermelon (most effective pre-workout)

Meat:
*Chicken Breast*
Grass-fed Beef
Salmon
Tuna
Venison

Nuts & Legumes:
*Almonds*
Garbanzo Beans
Red Kidney Beans

Vegetables:
Asparagus
Beets
Bell Peppers
Broccoli
*Cabbage*
Cauliflower
Collard Greens
Crimini Mushrooms
Garlic
*Kale*
Onions
*Shiitake Mushrooms*
*Spinach*
*Sunflower Seeds*
*Sweet Potatoes*
*Swiss Chard*


----------



## vikingquest (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks for the info,  bro.  Much appreciated.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jul 18, 2013)

nice thread. i`d add the bananas for pre or post workout...


----------



## AtomAnt (Jul 18, 2013)

You are leaving out some key / highly beneficial foods:

Turkey
Pineapple
Blueberries
Strawberries
Grapefruit
Kefir
Organic peanut butter
Almond butter
Organic grass fed pasture raised butter
Coconut oil
Avocado
Tomato 
Tilapia
Rice
Oatmeal
Olive oil
Avocado oil
Greek yogurt
Sprouted grain bread
Shrimp (from the U.S.)
Bison
Liquid egg whites


There are some others to add




Roman said:


> Dairy:
> Cottage Cheese
> Grass-fed Cow's Milk
> *Pasture-Raised Eggs*
> ...


----------



## BigBob (Jul 18, 2013)

Blueberries and Avocados.....YUM
Great list


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jul 19, 2013)

Hmm,
Glad I am not a bber anymore LOL

Pler grocery list:
2 egg mcmuffins and a large coke
Double cheeseburger and fries
Kentucky Fried Chicken 
Pizza
Ice cream
Prime rib
Sweet potatoes

Just messin with yah.
Hawk


----------



## moparfreak360 (Jul 19, 2013)

Y'all eat your fruits mainly around the work out? I'd love to start bringing fruit back in my diet


----------



## AtomAnt (Jul 19, 2013)

moparfreak360 said:


> Y'all eat your fruits mainly around the work out? I'd love to start bringing fruit back in my diet



Berries and such, yeah. 

I eat pineapple with most meals to help with digestion

I eat grapefruit when I am dieting in the morning or post-workout on days that I do have carbs in my diet.  

I also forgot about lemons.... Lemons help with liver detoxification.  Squeeze lemons into water and toss the wedges in.


----------



## Roman (Jul 19, 2013)

AtomAnt, thank you for your contribution. What are the benefits of all those foods that the ones I mentioned don't cover? I'm genuinely curious. I ultimately want a list that is on the smaller side. I know lots of foods are beneficial but for someone with a small budget-- covering all grounds with less is optimal.

Thanks again!


----------



## AtomAnt (Jul 20, 2013)

Roman said:


> AtomAnt, thank you for your contribution. What are the benefits of all those foods that the ones I mentioned don't cover? I'm genuinely curious. I ultimately want a list that is on the smaller side. I know lots of foods are beneficial but for someone with a small budget-- covering all grounds with less is optimal.
> 
> Thanks again!



No prob, some are just cost effective sources of macros, but I'll list why I chose each one.  You may want to get some of these because A) they are cheap and B) have great benefits for health and fitness:

Turkey - Variety, lean protein source that is relatively inexpensive
Pineapple - digestive enzymes
Blueberries - anti-oxidants and fiber
Strawberries - anti-oxidants and fiber
Grapefruit - seems to help with fat loss, great source of vitamin c
Kefir - probiotics, low lactose protein source
Organic peanut butter - inexpensive healthy fats
Almond butter - good variety for healthy fats (good pre-workout fat source to prevent blood sugar crash
Organic grass fed pasture raised butter - EFA and high in CLA
Coconut oil - MCTs
Avocado - EFA and alkaline food
Tomato - vitamin c and lycopene
Tilapia - lean, inexpensive protein
Rice - dirt cheap carb source
Oatmeal - fiber and inexpensive carb
Olive oil - inexpensive EFA
Avocado oil - EFA
Greek yogurt - protein. Great to mix with hot sauce and mix with tuna
Sprouted grain bread - slow digesting carb and fiber
Shrimp (from the U.S.) - variety of protein and high creatine
Bison - delicious lean protein
Liquid egg whites - inexpensive quick source of protein


----------



## moparfreak360 (Jul 20, 2013)

Mixing Greek yogurt with tuna? Interesting


----------



## vikingquest (Jul 20, 2013)

Greek yogurt, plain,  can be interchanged with may oven just about any foods.


----------



## Roman (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks Atom,

I'll edit the list.


----------

